# Lightroom CC/6 & DNG Converter 9.7 Get EOS 5D Mark IV Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

```
Lightroom CC (2015.7) and Lightroom 6.7 are now available.  The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support and lens profile support, and to address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p>Please note that this version of Lightroom contains compatibility fixes for macOS 10.12 (Sierra) and also requires macOS 10.10 and greater.</p>
<p>We recommend you update to Lightroom CC (2015.7) and Lightroom 6.7 prior to updating to macOS 10.12 (Sierra).</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Publish to Adobe Stock Contributor Site

</strong></p>
<p>You can now submit images directly from Lightroom CC to the brand new Adobe Stock Contributor Site using the included Adobe Stock Publish Service.  By contributing to Adobe Stock, you have the opportunity to showcase your work to millions of customers directly inside Creative Cloud applications.</p>
<p><strong>Updates to “All Synced Photos”</strong></p>
<p>We’ve made it easier to access your Lightroom CC images on the go with Lightroom for mobile and Lightroom for web.</p>
<p>You can now drag images directly to the “All Synced Photographs” collection in the Catalog panel.  By doing so, the image syncs with the Creative Cloud, and ensures that you’ll be able to edit, organize, or share the photo on the go with Lightroom across your devices.</p>
<p><strong>Smart Previews for Faster Performance</strong></p>
<p>You’ve always been able to use Smart Previews in the Develop Module as a way to edit photos without having access to the original images on disk.  Astute customers reported faster performance in the Develop Module when using Smart Previews and keeping their original images disconnected from their computer.  Now, you can set a Preference in the Performance tab so that Lightroom will always use Smart Previews in the Develop Module, if they are available, even when the original files are also available.</p>
<p>To do so,</p>
<ol>
<li>Choose Edit > Preferences.</li>
<li>In the Preferences dialog, select the Performance tab.</li>
<li>In the Develop section, select Use Smart Previews Instead Of Originals For Image Editing.</li>
<li>Click OK and then restart Lightroom.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom CC (2015.7) / 6.7</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Apple iPad Pro 9.7″ (wifi and cellular)</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 6s Plus</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 6s</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 7</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 7 Plus</li>
<li>Apple iPhone SE</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV*</li>
<li>Casio EX-ZR4000 (EX-ZR5000)</li>
<li>GoPro HERO5 Black</li>
<li>Hasselblad H6D-100c</li>
<li>Nikon D3400</li>
<li>Panasonic DMC-G8 (DMC-G80, DMC-G81, DMC-G85)</li>
<li>Panasonic DMC-LX9 (DMC-LX10, DMC-LX15)</li>
</ul>
<p>*Please note that we support the import and editing of jpegs, raw files and dual pixel raw files from this camera model.  We do not support any specific dual pixel raw functionality.  If you are planning to use Dual Pixel raw files, please read <a href="https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/editing-canon-dual-pixel-raw-cr2.html">Limitations with Canon Dual Pixel raw files in Camera Raw and Lightroom</a>.<em> </em></p>
<p>**We added new versions of Adobe Standard color profiles for the Canon EOS 5DS and Canon EOS 5DS R cameras. These versions are denoted as V2, and the v2 profiles have lower contrast than the original Adobe Standard (v1) camera profiles.</p>
<p><strong>New Tethered Shooting Support in Lightroom CC (2015.7) / 6.7</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Nikon D5</li>
<li>Nikon D500</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom CC (2015.7) / 6.7</strong></p>
<table width="647">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="176"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="361"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 6s back camera 4.15mm f/2.2 (DNG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 6s Plus back camera 4.15mm f/2.2 (DNG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPad Pro back camera 4.15mm f/2.2 (DNG + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 back camera 3.99mm f/1.8 (DNG + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 front camera 2.87mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 Plus back camera 3.99mm f/1.8 (DNG + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 Plus back camera 6.6mm f/2.8 (DNG + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 Plus back iSight Duo camera 3.99mm f/1.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 Plus back iSight Duo camera 6.6mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone 7 Plus front camera 2.87mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Apple</td>
<td width="“252”">iPhone SE back camera 4.15mm f/2.2 (DNG + JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +1.4x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2.0x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 105mm f2 (T3.2) Smooth Trans Focus</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Leica S</td>
<td width="“252”">Leica ELMARIT-S 1:2.8/45mm ASPH. CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Nikon AF VR Zoom-NIKKOR 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Nikon AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Nikon AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 105mm f2 (T3.2) Smooth Trans Focus</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Olympus</td>
<td width="“252”">Bower 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Olympus</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Olympus</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Panasonic</td>
<td width="“252”">Bower 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Panasonic</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Panasonic</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 7.5mm f/3.5 Fish-eye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 15mm F4 ED AL Limited</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 21mm F3.2 ED AL Limited</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 35mm F2.8 Macro Limited</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 40mm F2.8 Limited</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 55-300mm F4.5-6.3 ED PLM WR RE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX HD PENTAX-DA 70mm F2.4 Limited</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Pentax Q</td>
<td width="“252”">PENTAX 08 WIDE ZOOM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Ricoh</td>
<td width="“252”">Ricoh GR 18.3mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Ricoh</td>
<td width="“252”">Ricoh GR II 18.3mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-Eye CS II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony E</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 12mm f/7.4 RMC Fisheye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Rokinon 50mm AF F1.4 FE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Samyang 50mm AF F1.4 FE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 50mm F1.4 ZA</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 50mm F2.8 Macro</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 105mm f2 (T3.2) Smooth Trans Focus</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Voigtlander HELIAR-HYPER WIDE 10mm F5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="“123”">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">ZY Optics Mitakon SpeedMaster 85mm f/1.2</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Customer reported issues resolved</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-selected-published-folder-or-collection-is-not-deselected-if-a-folder-is-selected">Selected Published Folder or Collection is not deselected if a folder is selected</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/adjustment-brush-stops-working-after-deleting-photo-in-lightroom">Adjustment brush stops working after deleting photo</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-5-6-keyword-list-does-not-display-6-digit-count">Collections with counts greater than 5 digits are truncated</a></li>
<li><a href="https://www.ocabj.net/adobe-photoshop-lightroom-watermark-export-bug/">Exporting with a watermark changes white point.</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-white-balance-eyedropper-tool-no-longer-working-properly">White Balance Loupe displays incorrect RGB values</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr-6-6-can-no-longer-import-my-pentax-raw-files">Error message about not being able to import photos when in fact the issue is due to the destination folder is read only</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-cc-6-6-cant-read-dng-files-from-fuji-x-e2-anymore">Fuji E X2 file imported as DNG is unreadable “The File Appears to be unsupported or damaged”</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/keyword-input-not-properly-sanitised">Keyword suggestion for a word having &(ampersand) is incorrect</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/wrong-zeiss-batis-2-25-lens-profile">Vignette correction for Zeiss Batis 25mm f2 too aggressive</a></li>
<li>Improved performance when using the Temperature and Tint slides for adjusting White Balance</li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/panorama-merge-failure-with-leica-m-monochrom-typ-246-dngs">Fixed issue where Panorama merge failed when using source files from a Leica M Monochrom (Typ 246)</a></li>
<li><a href="https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/sigma-10-20-mm-f3-5-ex-dc-hsm-not-identified-by-lr-6-6-1">Fixed issue where the SIGMA 10-20mm F3.5 EX DC HSM lens for Pentax mount was not being auto recognized</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Installation Instructions</strong></p>
<p>Please select Help > Updates to use the update mechanism in the Creative Cloud app.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><em>This update contains the Adobe DNG Converter 9.7.</em></p>
<p>The Adobe DNG Converter is a free utility that enables you to easily convert camera-specific raw files from more than 600 cameras to the more universal DNG raw format.</p>
<p>Digital Negative was developed to address the lack of an open standard for the proprietary and unique raw files created by each digital camera. DNG allows photographers to archive their raw camera files in a single format for easy cataloging and access in the future. With the format specification freely available, any developer can build software that supports and takes advantage of DNG. For more information, visit the Digital Negative page.</p>
<p>Support for the following cameras has been added. Visit the Camera Raw page for a complete list of supported cameras<strong>.</strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=6087">Download DNG Converter 9.7 from Adobe</a></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras

</a></li>
</ul>
<p>More camera support notices after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Apple</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Apple iPad Pro 9.7″ (wifi and cellular)</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 6s</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 6s Plus</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 7</li>
<li>Apple iPhone 7 Plus</li>
<li>Apple iPhone SE</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Casio</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Casio EX-ZR4000 (EX-ZR5000)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>GoPro</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>GoPro HERO5 Black</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Hasselblad</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Hasselblad H6D-100c</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Nikon</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Nikon D3400</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Panasonic</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Panasonic DMC-G8 (DMC-G80, DMC-G81, DMC-G85)</li>
<li>Panasonic DMC-LX9 (DMC-LX10, DMC-LX15)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Adobe Releases DNG Converter 9.7 With EOS 5D Mark IV Support*

Also: Capture One 9.3 has been released today with official 5D Mark IV support.


----------



## zim (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Adobe Releases DNG Converter 9.7 With EOS 5D Mark IV Support*



Loibisch said:


> Also: Capture One 9.3 has been released today with official 5D Mark IV support.



That's good news, more worthy of the headline imho!

Hope there's are 5DIV/C1 owner out there willing to share how the RAW processor is performing with high iso files.

Ok I know it's not a race but strange how Adobe and DxO have been beaten to the punch, maybe they are trying to include DPRAW


----------



## pwp (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Lightroom CC, PhotoShop CC & DNG Converter Get EOS 5D Mark IV Support*

Good news, historically reasonably quick. Phew! no need to process with DPP!

-pw


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Lightroom CC, PhotoShop CC & DNG Converter Get EOS 5D Mark IV Support*

But I'm guessing that it can't yet decode Dual Pixel Raw?


----------



## zim (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Lightroom CC, PhotoShop CC & DNG Converter Get EOS 5D Mark IV Support*

yeah, I assumed that too


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Huzzah! DPP can go take hike.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 20, 2016)

I bet a lot of folk will want their old sensor tech back when they start editing the files


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 20, 2016)

... If you are planning to use Dual Pixel raw files, please read Limitations with Canon Dual Pixel raw files in Camera Raw and Lightroom.:

https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/editing-canon-dual-pixel-raw-cr2.html

" ... Adobe Camera Raw and Adobe Photoshop Lightroom offer standard support for all Canon 5D Mark IV CR2 files. Please note that Canon’s Digital Photo Professional software is required for users that want to take advantage of Canon’s new Dual Pixel raw adjustments.

Note: Canon CR2 files generated with Dual Pixel raw enabled require that the “Embed Original Raw File” option be checked when converting to DNG. For this reason, converting to DNG on Import in Lightroom is disabled for Canon Dual Pixel Raw files.
Use Canon Digital Photo Professional with Adobe Camera Raw or Lightroom

Open the Dual Pixel raw CR2 file in Canon Digital Photo Professional.

Adjust the image using the specific Dual Pixel raw functionality.

Adjust the white balance.

Create a TIFF file with your adjustments.

You can now import or open the resulting TIFF file in Adobe Camera Raw or Lightroom..."


Fair enough.. but better than nothing


----------



## fentiger (Sep 20, 2016)

please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 20, 2016)

fentiger said:


> please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?



Slow, clunky, limited in what it can do and doesn't lend itself well to bulk image editing.


----------



## amacrobert (Sep 20, 2016)

Of course we get Lightroom support the morning after I edit 250 photos from 2 events in JPEG form.

Oh well, glad it's here now. Also glad that they didn't delay the release to give DP Raw support.

On another note, I just upgraded to the 5DIV from a 6D. Between the larger file sizes and the extra 2.5 fps, I'm surprised how fast by 64GB CF cards fill up. Usually one card is enough for one event and then some, but last weekend I had to switch to SD only after filling up 2 cards.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 20, 2016)

amacrobert said:


> Of course we get Lightroom support the morning after I edit 250 photos from 2 events in JPEG form.
> 
> Oh well, glad it's here now. Also glad that they didn't delay the release to give DP Raw support.
> 
> On another note, I just upgraded to the 5DIV from a 6D. Between the larger file sizes and the extra 2.5 fps, I'm surprised how fast by 64GB CF cards fill up. Usually one card is enough for one event and then some, but last weekend I had to switch to SD only after filling up 2 cards.



Early adopter clearly grateful for having the resources to enjoy the newest from Canon. :

Maybe just worn out from events? Such grueling work!


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 20, 2016)

fentiger said:


> please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?



It's purestrain garbage.


----------



## Morku (Sep 20, 2016)

Wait... Adobe supports iPhone now but on Nokia/Microsoft only 1020? Oh common Adobe, 1520/930/950(XL) do have superior cameras with DNG support.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 20, 2016)

So...I've been pondering upgrading from LR 5 to LR6.

Would this be a good time to do so? I'm thinking by now, it is reasonably stable.....

I don't want to rent my software with CC, so looking to go for LR6.

Is there any scuttlebutt on a LR7 release soon? Or, any rumors if Adobe will finally make LR CC rental only instead of a buy perpetual license?

Just trying to plan where to go with LR from here. I don't see myself getting the 5D4 for at least a year and see if the price drops a little, etc....but I would like a couple of the new "toys" LR6 had over LR5.....

Thoughts?

cayenne


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Morku said:


> Wait... Adobe supports iPhone now but on Nokia/Microsoft only 1020? Oh common Adobe, 1520/930/950(XL) do have superior cameras with DNG support.



If they have DNG support aren't they already supported by default?

Also nobody in their right mind buys Microsoft phones anyways.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 20, 2016)

jtaylor2 said:


> fentiger said:
> 
> 
> > please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?
> ...



it is not


----------



## Morku (Sep 20, 2016)

jtaylor2 said:


> Morku said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... Adobe supports iPhone now but on Nokia/Microsoft only 1020? Oh common Adobe, 1520/930/950(XL) do have superior cameras with DNG support.
> ...


And 1020 does not have DNG? I think it's DNG either. Whats the file on iPhone?
Lens correction, correct colors... Like on cameras would be nice.

If someone is serious about phone shooting, they should have Microsoft in mind:
https://mspoweruser.com/lumia-950-holds-iphone-7-day-light-comparison/
and here:
http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/21719_Camera_phone_zoom_test_Lumia_1.php

Not everyone is buying phones for funapps.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's a real world test. This shot was the best example I could find for a test run.

5-stop push



Canon 5D Mark IV 5 stop push LR6 3379 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Now the real world process.
First I profiled the Canon 100-400L(old version) and then selected "Auto" to see where the software would take it. After that, I just tweaked it.



Canon 5D Mark IV test LR6 3255 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Here's my final product. This is about how the eye would see it in person.



Reno 2016 Steve working on Voodoo 4255 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 20, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> jtaylor2 said:
> 
> 
> > fentiger said:
> ...



It's unstable and slow. The interface is clunky. It's difficult to do things like preview your image in full screen. The curves editor is much harder to use than Lightroom's. It makes the open source raw processors out there look like quality.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 20, 2016)

Fabulous news. I've been mostly working with JPEGs and having RAWS sent to my second card waiting for this moment!


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 20, 2016)

jtaylor2 said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > jtaylor2 said:
> ...



which doesn't make it purestrain garbage


----------



## zim (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Keith, appreciate the effort

ISO 400 and a 5 stop push! looks pretty smooth to me


----------



## zim (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Lightroom CC, PhotoShop CC & DNG Converter Get EOS 5D Mark IV Support*



zim said:


> yeah, I assumed that too



Wrong!! C1 does support reading DPRAW excellent stuff

Thanks winfel (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30889.msg625186#msg625186)


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 20, 2016)

dilbert said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



thank you dilby, but i figure out myself how i want to think of something...

how do you know it is a freebie?


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 21, 2016)

jtaylor2 said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > jtaylor2 said:
> ...



isn't here. maybe your computer or something else is unstable or slow.


----------



## pwp (Sep 21, 2016)

fentiger said:


> please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?


Per-lease! This has had so much discussion here and on other boards it's barely worth raising the question. It's a marketing necessity that Canon ship software with new cameras, and while a patiently processed file or two through DPP look terrific, it's all about efficient workflow and options. Photographers around the planet have voted, and mostly stepped up to Lr or CaptureOne Pro. Trust the majority on this one.

-pw


----------



## noms78 (Sep 21, 2016)

Does DPP produce better quality/more detailed RAW output than Lightroom/Phase 1?


----------



## pwp (Sep 21, 2016)

noms78 said:


> Does DPP produce better quality/more detailed RAW output than Lightroom/Phase 1?


DPP supporters, you're not listening. DPP works ok, and it's important that software ships with your new Canon. For some shooters it's perfectly fine. Nobody is saying you don't get beautiful quality conversions from DPP; it's all about stability, speed, workflow and options. Lr & CaptureOne Pro rule in this space. If you're busy and value your time, you don't use DPP. Simple. If DPP ever evolves to being a valid competitor then we can continue the conversation. 

DPP did have a brief advantage while it was the only software that could convert your 5D MkIV RAWS. 

-pw


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 21, 2016)

cayenne said:


> I don't want to rent my software with CC, so looking to go for LR6.
> 
> Thoughts?



You're making a mistake.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 21, 2016)

pwp said:


> noms78 said:
> 
> 
> > Does DPP produce better quality/more detailed RAW output than Lightroom/Phase 1?
> ...



lol.

I never have a problem with stability.. and getting the equivalent of DxO optics pro for free for my canon lenses is amazing value.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



and the only out of the box that does DLO.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



which is why you have to enter a valid serial number to download?


----------



## Diko (Sep 21, 2016)

cayenne said:


> I don't want to rent my software with CC, so looking to go for LR6.


 No idea about release date of LR 7.



cayenne said:


> Is there any scuttlebutt on a LR7 release soon? Or, any rumors if Adobe will finally make LR CC rental only instead of a buy perpetual license?


 I don't understand what you mean by that. LR CC is actually for rental on monthly basis for $9.99 with PS. I guess you know that and that is why I don't understand what you mean.

Basically Adobe again didn't address their major issue with LR - PERFORMANCE. Both overall and on local adjustments. As well no true GPU utilization. So far GPU takes advantage usage is felt on above FULL HD. E.g. 2k, 4k, 5k etc.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 21, 2016)

The lightroom / photoshop CC bundle is superb value.


----------



## LDS (Sep 21, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Because you don't need to own a Canon camera to get it (for free) on the Internet.
> ...



Unless you get it from some other sites but Canon's - and maybe get also some "unspecified add-on" with it.

Of course if you get hold of a valid serial number you can download it as well from Canon sites.

There's a question to raise: if I bought a Canon camera, and then sold/lost it, why shouldn't I be able to still enjoy my Canon RAW files, even if I didn't buy another, and the DPP version doesn't work on my actual OS?

Of course I know the solution is simply be "get another application able to read them", just raising pointing out the issue of a user who could be made "unable" to access his or her own photos by Canon, and if this could be a violation of customer's rights.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Sep 21, 2016)

fentiger said:


> please enlighten me, whats the problem with DPP?



I just entered the matrix recently  8)
and bought myself Adobe Lightroom.
I don't wanna miss it.
My picture end up better in Post processing when using Lightroom instead of DPP.


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 21, 2016)

about DPP : it has one big feature for me: displaying the focus point(s) that was/were used to focus (Alt-L). I don't really know how to verify the AF correctness without this. But obviously i'm using this during AF finetuning only on new body/lens combinations at the beginning. There is a unsupported i believe opensource so to speak plugin for lightrrom to do a similar thing, but it's not very handy to use.
But in terms of workflow DPP is not in the same league as LR. just my 2 cents


----------



## cayenne (Sep 21, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to rent my software with CC, so looking to go for LR6.
> ...




Perhaps you could *elaborate* on that a bit more.....?


Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 21, 2016)

A couple of the pictures I took on my first day with the 5Div I thought had hopelessly clipped highlights. DPP made it seem like the were non-recoverable. But LR brought them back with detail intact easily. Seems to be able to to get more dynamic range out of the raw data, but of course I don't have any scientific tests to prove it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2016)

Cameraraw 9.7 won't install on my Macs and CS6. The downloaded package goes through the motions, but doesn't actually update. Updating directly through CS6 will only upgrade to 9.1.1. It also tells me that 9.1.1 is the latest version.Any clues?


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Cameraraw 9.7 won't install on my Macs and CS6. The downloaded package goes through the motions, but doesn't actually update. Updating directly through CS6 will only upgrade to 9.1.1. It also tells me that 9.1.1 is the latest version.Any clues?



Yeah. They've been having problems with their CDNs. Some regions got corrupted uploads and they fail validation. Try again?


----------



## tron (Sep 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Cameraraw 9.7 won't install on my Macs and CS6. The downloaded package goes through the motions, but doesn't actually update. Updating directly through CS6 will only upgrade to 9.1.1. It also tells me that 9.1.1 is the latest version.Any clues?


I do not know about lightroom but for Photoshop unfortunately 9.1.1 is the upper limit of Adobe CS6.


----------



## winfel (Sep 21, 2016)

jtaylor2 said:


> A couple of the pictures I took on my first day with the 5Div I thought had hopelessly clipped highlights. DPP made it seem like the were non-recoverable. But LR brought them back with detail intact easily. Seems to be able to to get more dynamic range out of the raw data, but of course I don't have any scientific tests to prove it.



As we found out on another (German speaking) forum, DPP can recover the highlights as well as soon as you disable the diffraction correction. Weired bug I must say.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 21, 2016)

As this is out so fast, i imagine there's no M5 support.

Stupid adobe have to update and entire application file just to use new profiles...what a waste.


----------



## Christianstella (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd never used DPP before, but yesterday I edited some 5Div food photographs with it... it is indeed a mess compared to Lightroom. In the middle of editing I noticed Lightroom was updated. I was ecstatic. 

But I must say... Lightroom's decoding of these files is much softer than DPP. It's that heavy low-pass filter look seen in all the early samples. Meanwhile, my photos look much sharper in DPP. Then you turn on DLO and they get even sharper. 

Lightroom also does not have a profile for Canon's new fine detail setting... which I'm loving for my food photography. 

It's a bummer as I've been using Lightroom for years, but DPP's decoder looks so much better right now. There's no way I could edit 500 vacation photos in it, but my food photography creates only a few photos that need editing per shoot. So I'm going to stick with DPP (then Photoshop) for now. 

Here's a photo of low-carb Strawberries & Cream Popsicles from my first shoot with the 5D iv.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2016)

Christianstella said:


> I'd never used DPP before, but yesterday I edited some 5Div food photographs with it... it is indeed a mess compared to Lightroom. In the middle of editing I noticed Lightroom was updated. I was ecstatic.
> 
> But I must say... Lightroom's decoding of these files is much softer than DPP. It's that heavy low-pass filter look seen in all the early samples. Meanwhile, my photos look much sharper in DPP. Then you turn on DLO and they get even sharper.
> 
> ...



I am a newbie to DPP, but in my brief experience it is indeed sharper than DxO, PS and Apple. It might be clunky but you can transfer tiffs or jpegs to PS for further processing.


----------

